# [fotd]: chocolate-dipped goodness



## lipshock (Jan 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 10, 2007)

oh wow PLEASE do a tutorial. WOW!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 10, 2007)

your skin is freaking amazing. beautiful girl =)


----------



## wondatwins2 (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with shimmer! That look is so fierce!


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jan 10, 2007)

You just glow!

Defo bring on the tut!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 10, 2007)

wow is all i have to say

and when i read select tint it made me wanna cry


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 10, 2007)

you are beautiful! I would love to see a tutorial as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




another reason for me to buy glissade!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice, and your skin is a amazing!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG..your really pretty!!...that glissade looks gorgeous on you....to badit didnt do anything for me other than make me shine!!..lol


----------



## Kim. (Jan 10, 2007)

You're look totally gorgeous, and you're beautful I'd love a tut also.


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_your skin is freaking amazing. beautiful girl =)_

 





 tut please??


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 10, 2007)

Flawless!!!


----------



## KaylaGrace (Jan 10, 2007)

This is beyond beautiful


----------



## ben (Jan 10, 2007)

you've got skills! i can't wait to see more, and i am really looking forward to seeing your eyes without the blue contact : 0 )


----------



## lightnlovly (Jan 10, 2007)

JUST BEAUTIFUL!!  Keep em comin!


----------



## lipshock (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 

 
_you've got skills! i can't wait to see more, and i am really looking forward to seeing your eyes without the blue contact : 0 )_

 

Actually, I am not wearing the blue ones in this one.  These are my grey ones, heh.  But yes, I thought of you and I will definitely do something with my real eye colour.


----------



## Me220 (Jan 10, 2007)

Amazing. I would definitely appreciate the tutorial.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 10, 2007)

*Shimmer* - I have never done a tutorial before but I will try and see what I can come up with.  They seem pretty time consuming and difficult, but I'm up for the challenge.

*SARAHluvsMAC* - You know what's funny?  I seriously just suffered through one of the WORST breakouts ever in my life.  I seriously didn't want to leave the house because it was so bad.  It's gotten better, save a few little pimples on my cheeks.  But I am really surprised how well Select Tint and Studio Finish concealor covered those bad boys right up.  Another reason why I love MAC.

Everyone else, thank you so much for such lovely responses!  I truly didn't think this look was any good, to be completely honest.


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 11, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## lipshock (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_you are beautiful! I would love to see a tutorial as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



another reason for me to buy glissade!_

 

Yes, go out and buy Glissade.  I love it so much!  It gives my whole face an instant "lift" and that sought after J.Lo Glow (hehe).

At first, I was really hesitant to get it but I've made it work for my skintone.  Thank God!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 11, 2007)

I love your look. I'm so glad to see another woman of color not afraid of color.


----------



## f1rewater (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome! Please do a tut. You're gorgeous btw.


I must get Russe l/s now.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 11, 2007)

You are so pretty!  You have some mad makeup skills!!!!


----------



## lipshock (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I love your look. I'm so glad to see another woman of color not afraid of color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


You know what I have to admit, I am a little scared of a certain colour: blue.  For some reason, I keep thinking I am going to end up looking like MiMi from the Drew Carey show.  And when I say blue, I mean like navy, darker blues not lighter ones: say like Aquadisiac, Waternymph, et cetera.  I love those teal/aquamarine/turquiosey blues!


----------



## n_c (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow...ur mu looks great!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 11, 2007)

you are my inspiration to try and learn how to make a FOTD. you are RIDICULOUSLY GORGEOUS contacts or not!


----------



## courtneycakes (Jan 11, 2007)

wow.
flawless.


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 11, 2007)

OMG! your skin looks .::flawless::.


----------



## Naturellle (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_oh wow PLEASE do a tutorial. WOW!_

 
Agreed!

Absolutely gorgeous! You are stunning and your makeup is *on point*!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 11, 2007)

you are so gorgeous!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 11, 2007)

you look really great !!


----------



## DayTripper (Jan 11, 2007)

Your skin is so perfect!!!


----------



## Kels823 (Jan 11, 2007)

Beautiful look.. keep posting!!


----------



## lipshock (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_





you are my inspiration to try and learn how to make a FOTD. you are RIDICULOUSLY GORGEOUS contacts or not!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I make it more complicated than it needs to be.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's just because half of the time, I am sitting here bored and just need to do something to occupy my time . . and making these FOTDs are great remedies of that.

And thank you!  You all are far too nice!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 11, 2007)

omg. you're gorgeous!!! the mu is amazing so as your eyes and skin.just amazing


----------



## RobinG (Jan 11, 2007)

WOW. You are beautiful. Not to mention your make-up. Thank you


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Jan 11, 2007)

flawless


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jan 11, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 11, 2007)

you're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## user79 (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks awesome, your eyebrows are perfect!


----------



## Delphi373 (Jan 11, 2007)

Beautiful - your skin is amazing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd like to see a FOTD with your natural eyecolor too...I bet it's gorgeous!


----------



## Windunder (Jan 11, 2007)

You look like a doll, you're so beautiful! I love how your cheeks look so glowy.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 12, 2007)

you look so gorgeous!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, you are stunning! Perfect blending on everything and your skin is incredible.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 13, 2007)

oh. my. gosh. dats sooo pretty...ur sooo pretty nd we have the same contacts!! i agree it adds more edge


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, that look really makes your face bright and healthy looking! 

Good job!


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jan 13, 2007)

lipshock, what shade of Rimmel gloss is that? because i want it, whatever it is! if you get a chance, please let me know! TIA

oh & just to reiterate - you're FLAWLESS! you're my skin idol right now. . . i dream of having skin like yours! do you have any amazing secrets/tips?


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 13, 2007)

ahhh you're so beautiful!! *cries* I'm just gonna go get a paper bag for my head!


----------



## lipshock (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_lipshock, what shade of Rimmel gloss is that? because i want it, whatever it is! if you get a chance, please let me know! TIA

oh & just to reiterate - you're FLAWLESS! you're my skin idol right now. . . i dream of having skin like yours! do you have any amazing secrets/tips?_

 

I have no idea what shade it is because the lettering on the sticker rubbed on from my roommate's grubby, sweaty hands when she rummages through my traincases.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will take a picture of it and PM it to you, but before I do that, I'll just give you a description:

It's a peachy/pink with sparkles in it.  I want to say it looks a dupe for MAC's Wonderstruck lipglass.  But I am not sure since I don't own that one.


----------



## User34 (Jan 13, 2007)

the mu looks awesome ! great job


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the makeup and you are soooo pretty too!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jan 13, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 13, 2007)

you are so breathtaking!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 14, 2007)

ur FOTD's are always on point,and this one is no different


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I have no idea what shade it is because the lettering on the sticker rubbed on from my roommate's grubby, sweaty hands when she rummages through my traincases.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will take a picture of it and PM it to you, but before I do that, I'll just give you a description:

It's a peachy/pink with sparkles in it.  I want to say it looks a dupe for MAC's Wonderstruck lipglass.  But I am not sure since I don't own that one._

 
oh thanks! I'd appreciate that! I went to my Walgreens last night and tried to find it based on your description, but they didnt have a peachy one, so i'll look somewhere else.  I really want it! lol i have one of their glosses and it's very nice. . .


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 14, 2007)

Gorgeous!! Your skin is totally flawless. Great job on the eyes, i love the colours.


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 14, 2007)

Russe lipstick looks amazing on you.  I got it in gratis and it doesn't show up on me at all.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 15, 2007)

Ah, I am jealous.  You got it gratis, heh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, Russe pretty much is a paled-out, nude colour on me, that's why I put the peachy, pink Rimmel gloss over it.  I would look sickly if I hadn't.  I am still experimenting on ways to make it work without a gloss completely changing its colour.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 15, 2007)

Everyone, stop with the compliments.  Please!

No, I am just kidding, keep bringing 'em on and I'll keep raking 'em in.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Thanks so much for giving me such an awesome response on this look, girls!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 15, 2007)

That is gorgeous!  It kind of looks like it could be for the barbie collection!  I love it!


----------



## MACFreak (Jan 15, 2007)

very pretty.I am jealous of ur skin


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 15, 2007)

That looks gorgeous! I seriously need Chocolate Brown pigment.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 17, 2007)

ummmm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 holy crap ur beautiful!!!!!! more fotd's from you PLEASE!!!!


----------



## JoyZz (Jan 17, 2007)

You look like a doll! Flawless!


----------



## devin (Jan 17, 2007)

very pretty!!


----------



## lipshock (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_ummmm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 holy crap ur beautiful!!!!!! more fotd's from you PLEASE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ah, please stop it, everyone!  I am blushing and cheesing so hard right now.  Thank you all so, so much!


----------



## Fallon (Jan 18, 2007)

You glow. I want your complextion, it's just.... gorgeous and flawless!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Being on break from college and being off from work leads to me having a lot of time on my hands.  So, when I have nothing else to do, I do my makeup and take tons of pictures of myself.  I did this quickly, so it's not my best.

And I know someone asked to see me do a look with my natural eye colour, so I am working on that one.  I am just so stuck in my coloured contact ways!  They add dimension and a little flare, you know.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
The "eyes" have it.  Looks awesome!!!


----------



## laura-doll (May 14, 2007)

you are stunning!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 14, 2007)

soo pretty! and i love how you took the time to create a format for your fotd. look forward to seeing without your contacts too!


----------



## stefania905 (May 14, 2007)

i absolutely love ur contacts, your skin


GORGEOUS EVERYTHING


----------



## MaddyMoo (May 14, 2007)

wow gorgeous!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 15, 2007)

Love your fotd's your so pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you posted one with out the contacts? I want to see your real eyes....


----------



## Emmi (May 15, 2007)

Gorgeous.


----------



## kaneda (Aug 11, 2007)

Out of all your fantastic FOTD this is my fave one.  please please PLEASE do a tutorial!


----------



## kaneda (Mar 15, 2008)

please please please please PLEASE can you do a tutotial for this???????? :begs!!!:


----------



## Flammable (Mar 15, 2008)

Your skin looks glowy and flawless


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 7, 2008)

I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!! lol..so talented n i love the presentation x


----------

